# RI theater build work in progress



## striperri (Mar 7, 2011)

Hello,

So I have been lingering asking question one in a while. Here is my plan at this point.

Room 22 x 14. Look a little sloppy the insulation just tacked up seing staple gun broke .. new one being picked up tomorrow. Back corner you will see the hole for the rack system I need to build next. 

Projector with 110 or 120 screen. I am thinking wiring needs to be at 15' correct for projector?

Speakers. fronts Paradigm AMS-350 v4, center paradigm sa lcr-3, side surround ams 300, v4 rears sa 15 r 30

These will be the end result the begining I am going with paradigm most basic in wall sand will upgrade. First center, front rears then sides.

I am for sure doing in walls/ceilings. only one question on that should I build out the corners on a slight angle. for the fronts?

Sub Sealed TC sounds 3 12" epics see attached. 

Here are some pics any thoughts or suggestions welcomed. Especially on equipment I have made no descions on that yet


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

Looks like your well on your way to a great theater. The sub should rock your world and maybe your neighbors too. What are you going to power it with?


----------



## striperri (Mar 7, 2011)

hello

not sure yet I was organlly going with 3 lms which I think is over kill. SO knwo it is 3 epic so I need to figure what to power it with need 1500wts


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Yay! Another new build thread - subscribed!

As far as locating where to run the wiring for your projector, that is going to be dependent on the projector and it's ability to throw the proper lumens for the size - any thoughts on what projector you are going with?

To get you started, you can take a look at the calculator at Projector Central - it is pretty basic and should help.


----------



## striperri (Mar 7, 2011)

hello

not sure yet on projector I am trying to figure that now. I am open to 1k-2k. All depends on what I do for screen I am thinking the in walls behind screen. Matters what I spend on screen to determine what I spend on projector say 2500 combined about. If I do not do perforated screen I will probably do Jamestown screen.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

If you're going to do a false wall to hide things, you can angle the outside to look as you please. If not, then I would not do it - I would leave it a rectangle and more predictable.

Bryan


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Very cool sub design. I hope you post build shots and details of that project as you go! Is the decision for in-walls a space saver, or just an effort to keep things looking clean? If you have the room to do a false front wall with an acoustically transparent screen, you could use any speakers you want, and still keep the surrounds in wall.


----------



## striperri (Mar 7, 2011)

so if i do decide to go towers or bookshelves with stands. I am looking and monitor audio rx8 or gx50 .. what would you do... To many choices... thanks doug

Have to say the piano white makes them very tempting with the Dark brown walls there will be


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Tough to say, without having heard either. I would guess for a larger room, the RX8 would do a better job of filling it, and for a smaller room, the GX50 would likely be a more articulate speaker. Also depends what you're looking for, and what you would do for a CC to match.


----------



## striperri (Mar 7, 2011)

I would like the gx150 center either way no matter what towers i get


----------



## striperri (Mar 7, 2011)

got a receipt under tree wife order 3 12" lms r's guess we are going that route for sub... yay


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Congratulations - make sure to let us know what you think when you get them set up.


----------

